# Pinholga



## oriecat (Nov 14, 2004)

I decided to try converting my holga into a pinhole.  I popped the lens off and covered the hole with black tape.  I am going to use my Delta 3200 film.  It's probably not gonna work, but I just thought it would be fun to try... I will report back in a few days!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 14, 2004)

Ooh sounds interesting Orie!


----------



## terri (Nov 14, 2004)

Coolie!!!   Holgas are supposed to make excellent pinhole cams.   I've never attempted one (one obsession at a time) so I can't wait to see how it works for you.


----------



## ferny (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, holgamods.com sells one don't they? Good luck. 

And pwease, don't make me too jealous.


----------



## oriecat (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, they do, but they're crazy expensive. (for a holga...)  so I wanted to just try making it myself.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 23, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, they do, but they're crazy expensive. (for a holga...)  so I wanted to just try making it myself.



any luck yet?


----------



## oriecat (Nov 23, 2004)

No, the weather has not been cooperating...  and I think my hole is smooshed by now, so I need to redo it...


----------



## toxic_stars (Nov 27, 2004)

any news on your holga?
ill have to report back to my friend Daria, shes a holga fan. i plan on stealing hers.


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 27, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea - www.polaroid.com give ideas for a 'Holgaroid' - a polaroid back on a pinhole Holga would be just perfect for instant results.


----------



## ferny (Nov 28, 2004)

Ambrosia has one.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11705&highlight=holgaroid

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11282&highlight=holgaroid


----------



## terri (Nov 28, 2004)

I think what Orie is trying is the homemade style, as opposed to Polaroid's $$$ version.      I'm interested to see how she does it.  I love Polaroid, but they already get enough of my money just in type 59 film!!    :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah, mines just a homemade pinholga, not a pinholgaroid.  

I dismantled it because the sheet with the pinhole got kinda smooshed in traveling, then I left it at work, so now I gotta kinda start over and make a new one...


----------



## walter23 (Dec 5, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I decided to try converting my holga into a pinhole.  I popped the lens off and covered the hole with black tape.  I am going to use my Delta 3200 film.  It's probably not gonna work, but I just thought it would be fun to try... I will report back in a few days!



One thing you have to remember with pinholes is that small and perfectly round is the key... if you use tape it might be hard to get a nice hole?  Maybe not.  I'd probably use a piece of metal or even aluminum foil..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 5, 2004)

walter23 said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.
The best stuff to use is thin brass sheet.
The approved method:

Cut the sheet of brass to fit.
Clean up edges with a jewelers file.
Mark the sheet where the pinhole is to go. The pinhole should be along the axis projected through the centre of the film (to minimise distortion).
Place the piece of brass on a sheet of cork, a cutting mat or a piece of thick card.
Make a dimple where the mark is (approx 2mm-5mm deep and 5-10mm across). A proper punch is best but you can improvise - the dimple should have a round shape.
Turn the brass over and CAREFULLY file down the top of the dimple to reduce the thickness of the brass. Try and get it to the thickness of a piece of paper.
Turn the brass over again and place on the support sheet.
Make a clean circular hole through the thin part of the brass.
The best thing to use for this is a hypodermic needle. These are of known thickness.
Carefully clean up any rough edges.
Ready for use.

This method seems like a chore but it does make the absolute best pinhole - the Hasselblad of the pinhole world.

The pinhole needs to be circular, with no rough bits and through very thin foil to avoid edge effects problems. The thicker brass sheet gives it support.

Using a hypodermic needle gives you a hole of known diameter.
Knowing this and the distance of the pinhole to the film allows you to calculate the f-number.
This in turn allows you to calculate the exposure. Removes a lot of guesswork.

One final hint:
a small bead of glycerine (glycerol) placed in the pinhole will give you a low distortion fisheye lens.

Hope this helps. Ask if you need clarification


----------

